
Costs of Living and Property Price to Income – Switzerland Takes the Biscuit - KyleOS
https://kyso.io/jamie/cost-of-living
======
jamisteven
What do you mean "Switzerland takes the biscuit", seems its green like the
majority of the EU, whats different about it?

